# Some might say I have a large appendage..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its twuu it's twuu







:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

It's you it's you :wink:

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

some might say you are a spoonerism sufferer but I think you're just cockeyed 8O which is surprising because someone said you were a Smart Fella :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think he's getting in a mucking fuddle!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what do they say

size doest matter

Its the way you use it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not many say that really, no come on be realistic. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

you were talking about spoons,


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what do they say
> ...


So size "doest" matter eh!.. Technique can be mastered for those lesser mortals..

Of course once again I couldn't possibly comment :wink:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My mum used to come out with some good ones..

Ray nip across to the shop for some semi skilled milk.. These glasses are rubbish I will have to get some of those Formica glasses.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A girl once said that i've only got a small organ.

I replied saying it's not used to playing in Cathedrals.

:wink: 

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Here is another one.. you should feel ashamed of your self's :lol: :lol: :lol:










ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of my favourites is.

Some one said you weren't fit to eat with pigs, but I stuck up for you and said that you were.


----------

